# General > RSS Feeds >  PFK RSS Feed: Quick guide to snakeheads

## AquaticQuotient.com

Dr Heok Hee Ng reminds us that although these are natural predators, a few snakehead species can become acceptable community fish.

More...

** This thread is an item from Practical Fishkeeping Magazine website's RSS feed, brought to you by courtesy of AQ's RSS Feed Poster Robot. **

----------

